# Baxter at 7 months



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

its a wee while since i put a photo of Baxter up, took some nice ones last weekend post haircut and one just before we got him clipped


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Lovely pics xx


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Baxter is gorgeous! He's a lovely rich choccy colour! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the first one! Looks like a Vincent shot  Baxter is lovely!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing .. I do love a choccy cockapoo ... Baxter is lovely xxx


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

he's doing really well now. touch wood the peeing problem is a thing of the past.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

He is a great colour, and cute, those eyes are so adorable. Seeing that picture makes me so excited we are getting a choccy. He looks so full of personality.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

He looks great, very thick coat, but so lovely with the very loose waves. Cider, our dog looks very simular only his curls on the head gotten really small now, so its cut short today and he has a puddle head now, lol


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

He is stunning!

Meg


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

He's got a lovely fleecy coat, really soft. I hate it when he get clipped as I really like the 'Bob Marley' look


----------

